# HR-34 Poor Man's Ethernet Hardline Solution



## nc88keyz (Aug 12, 2007)

I have an important questions for old-schoolers here on forum. 

My dad has 7 directv boxes in the house. 

He just replaced a HR23 with HR34, The CCK is in the basement by the router. SO that will likely stay in place to feed the on demand. 



We are currenty using the DECAs on two directv boxes upstairs and downstairs to feed each to a switch to supply ethernet for bluray, receiver and xbmc clients. 

Can i still tecnically use a deca with the HR34 externally in this scenario, since we are using the decas as poor man's ethernet. ??

Chain ------->>>Router========>>> Broadband CCK=======>DECA=====10/100 5 port switch====1=DECA, 2=bluray, 3=atv3, 4=xbmc client, 5=Directv Ethernet Port

We do not want to do wireless bridge

We would prefer not to spend more money for ethernet over powerline adapters. 

Other than the connection being dirty, can anyone in the know say with confidence that this WILL NOT work. 

We just don't want to loose the ethernet we had. 


Honestly I was shocked that directv is sending the unit and thin client out without home install requirement. 

I know when i installed mine, the installer had to be corrected more than once about overloading channels on the SWM16. 

Dad, has an SWM16 as well, and I told him we would perhaps have to juggle the channels around since he has the following:

Genie
c31 client
hr23 downstairs
hr22 master
three single tuner boxes. office1, office2, guest

I would greatly appreciate the help since I cannot make the 6 hour drive to help him out this time. I wish he had a toner too but will have to do it the old fashioned way i suppose with onscreen signal strength


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

Put all the H / HRs on one side of the 16 and the 34 on the other. The 31 can go anywhere on a splitter since it doesn't count as a tuner.

You can also put a deca anywhere on a splitter to provide ethernet to anything else. Just remember, it's not supported and can / could affect your whole home performance (but not likely).


----------



## nc88keyz (Aug 12, 2007)

Dennis, 

are you clarifying that all i need is a green label splitter for the HR34 on one leg and the deca on the other for the network switch?

I only have one rg6 line on that wall for the arriving soon HR34. 


Are green label splitter generics available at Lowes / home depot? if that is what is needed. 

I absolutely know its not supported, and also doubt that it causes any whole-home issues.

Thank you so much for the reply as well, I forgot about the official Ask veryoldschool thread. 

Glad to have the help though


----------



## samrs (May 30, 2004)

Thats a pretty jack leg setup. An HR34 wont power an external DECA. You could pick up a DECA power supply on flea bay and stay poor. Pluging an Ethernet cable into the HR34 and switch with a CCK co-located at your router will likely cause issues. You make my head hurt.

RunerFl...


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

I don't think green label splitters are at the big box stores. Solid Signal or stop and tip an installer. 

No DECA on the HR34 (and no ethernet since you have a CCK connected). You will need a Power Supply for the deca standalone. I use that combo to have ethernet to a nomad in the basement near all the swims.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

First of all some clarification. 

You can use an HR34 with a cinema connection kit and external DECAs with no problem. I do it now. 

As for the "tuner math" all you have to do is make sure that you don't have more than 8 tuners on each "leg." A leg is the line coming from SWM1 or SWM2. dennisj00's post is dead on. 

To clarify, it doesn't matter where in your scenario you put any client (C31) or any powered DECA as they don't count as tuners. 

Also, you do need a DIRECTV-approved green-label splitter. As dennisj00 says, there are reputable internet retailers who can sell you these. Watch out for ebay or other companies who don't know the difference between the DIRECTV-approved ones and the generic ones.


----------



## nc88keyz (Aug 12, 2007)

so what is needed is high band splitter and power supply?

link to power supply on amazon or ebay so i know what to look for.

I swear I had one of those with an old HR20-100. I remember a screwy splitter providing power to the deca that way. 

Am I completely off or is that the same type of PI?


I just want to get a list together for my dad so he is ready for the HR34, 

High Band Splitter and Power Inserter? If there is a standard model number that would be great for the PI


----------



## samrs (May 30, 2004)

Asprin nice.

The man from Norman Lake makes sence, and cents from the sun.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

You need this:

http://www.solidsignal.com/pview.as...tible-splitter-(2--2150-mhz)&sku=185463000832

and the correct power supply for the DECAs is: http://www.solidsignal.com/pview.as...deca-power-supply-(ps18der0)&sku=874409002374

These aren't being made any more but you can use one of these http://www.solidsignal.com/pview.as...er-for-swimline-dish-(pi-21)&sku=185463000894

as well. I've done it that way and it does work.


----------



## HoTat2 (Nov 16, 2005)

Stuart Sweet said:


> ... and the correct power supply for the DECAs is http://www.solidsignal.com/pview.as...deca-power-supply-(ps18der0)&sku=874409002374
> 
> These aren't being made any more but you can use one of these http://www.solidsignal.com/pview.as...er-for-swimline-dish-(pi-21)&sku=185463000894
> 
> as well. I've done it that way and it does work.


I think the (blue colored) PS-18DER0 is actually obsolete today, but still available at places like amazon here for instance http://www.amazon.com/POWER-SUPPLY-PS18DER0-03-NETWORKING-DIRECTV/dp/B003ZMH6DO

Whereas the PI-21 in the second link above is still in use of course mainly for powering the SWiM LNB.

And the official way to power the new DECA II for BB service nowadays is as a kit here;

http://www.solidsignal.com/pview.as...ema-connection-kit-w/-power-supply-(decabb1r0).

Though I can't find anywhere to purchase the items of this kit separately if you already have a DECA II adapter.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

HoTat is right,as I said the PS18 is no longer made and the PI21 does work.

as for the items in the DECA II kit, the EPS10 power supply is sold separately but the dongle that converts it to an F connector is not sold separately anywhere that I know of. If you were to try to wire such a thing up yourself it would of course be utterly unsupported.


----------



## nc88keyz (Aug 12, 2007)

it appears i have two green label two way splitters. 

I have about 4-5 powesupplys that covert to coax for multiswitches i imagine that have been decommisioned. Somewhere i have a power adapter to a spare CCK. 

Question: 

Can a CCK be inserted on the line coming from the wall upstairs after the green label 2 way splitter i have should i find the power adapter to the CCK? 

If not I will have to locate the power supply for the standard deca 

Anyone have a picture of the cck power supply?


----------



## samrs (May 30, 2004)

I likely have everything you need in Flat Branch. You can have it for cost.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

A CCK can be used instead of a standard DECA. It's just a cube wall-wart for a power supply.


----------



## nc88keyz (Aug 12, 2007)

samrs, it appears that I have a green two way, (actually two of them), and i have a spare CCK, I just need to find a 12v 1a power wart that came with it. It might still be plugged in behind the HR34. I am in wilmington, and I appreciate the gesture. I have to ship this in a care package to my dad in Roanoke, VA. 

Would be so much easier with a wired ethernet connect, but it would be really expensive i imagine. Its a 3400 sq foot house and the living room is like in the center. So no exterior walls. There is a rafter area in the basement, but i dont know any squirells that could do the crawl/wirefish job in the Roanoke, VA area.


OK, I think I got it solved. 

1 green 2 way splitter, one leg goes to hr34, other goes to CCK DECA========>>>Network Switch
In this scenario since the coax is split, The HR34 will get IP from CCK in basement, Correct? and in theory pass DHCP to network switch

Note: I found the green label power supply for the cck

So will send him the green label 2 way with two rg6 jumpers
the cck / with power supply. 
DONE! 

Confirm please so i can get this out fedex tomorrow am.


----------



## samrs (May 30, 2004)

You can pick it up if you want, your cost would be gas. 

You can send a stamped self addressed. Your cost.


----------



## samrs (May 30, 2004)

nc88keyz said:


> samrs, it appears that I have a green two way, (actually two of them), and i have a spare CCK, I just need to find a 12v 1a power wart that came with it. It might still be plugged in behind the HR34. I am in wilmington, and I appreciate the gesture. I have to ship this in a care package to my dad in Roanoke, VA.
> 
> Would be so much easier with a wired ethernet connect, but it would be really expensive i imagine. Its a 3400 sq foot house and the living room is like in the center. So no exterior walls. There is a rafter area in the basement, but i dont know any squirells that could do the crawl/wirefish job in the Roanoke, VA area.
> 
> ...


Thats right' you arn't so poor after all. I sure hope your dad is quick.


----------



## nc88keyz (Aug 12, 2007)

I am poor and on E samr-dog!!!, 

This is all for Dad anyways, Hes over 60, and will not have fun wiring this up lol. 

But he's catches on pretty quick. 

Seriously, thanks for your help.


----------



## samrs (May 30, 2004)

Peace..Out.


----------



## Bill Broderick (Aug 25, 2006)

HoTat2 said:


> And the official way to power the new DECA II for BB service nowadays is as a kit here;
> 
> http://www.solidsignal.com/pview.as...ema-connection-kit-w/-power-supply-(decabb1r0).
> 
> Though I can't find anywhere to purchase the items of this kit separately if you already have a DECA II adapter.


Even though nc88keyz appears to have what he needs, if anyone else reading this needs to get the power supply, the DECA kit that HoTat2 linked to can typically be found on ebay for somewhere between $10-20.


----------

